# Illness Benefit & Part Time Work: Letter of exemption , how long does it take?



## philomena (16 Sep 2010)

Hi,
Hope somebody can help me here.

I have been of Illness Benefit for a couple of years, and have now been offered a job (8 hours per week).  However, I jumped in the deep end (got so excited at the prospect of getting back into the work force) and did not do my homework. I now realise that I have to get a Letter of Exemption in order for me to retain my Illness Benefit. But, I accepted the job, and am supposed to start next week! I already rang my Doctor and she is writing a supporting letter for me.  I will ring Social Welfare tomorrow. Does anybody know how long the process of getting a Letter of Exemption takes (if granted).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pudds (16 Sep 2010)

With a first time application it could take a few weeks depending on how busy they are. 

Best to ring them as you plan and throw yourself on their mercy explaining that you were so delighted at getting a few hours work...you agreed to start next week without realaising that you needed to get an exemption order first.

Apologise and ask them if there is anyway they could rush approval through as you don't want to loose this once in a life opportunity especially in these difficult times of mass unemployment.

Good luck.


----------



## philomena (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks so much for that.  
I am due to start next week, so don't know what to do!


----------



## philomena (18 Sep 2010)

Hi,
Rang Social Welfare.  They are sending me the form to be completed, but said that if I start part time work next week that my Illness Benfit can be suspended pending the outcome of the request for exemption.  If I dont get the exemption, I can either quit the job and stay on Illness Benefit or vice versa.


----------

